# What Breed? Large Black Bunny (that is about all I know!)



## Twithead (Feb 4, 2015)

We purchased a bunny hutch at a yard sale and learned it came with a bunny.
Unfortunately, we did not ask any questions about breed, gender, age, etc. We weren't really expecting to get the bunny so it caught us off guard and we didn't think to ask anything.
So now, we have a big ol' black bunny. Curious if anyone knows what breed, etc. I am assuming this is a low cost pet store variety (hence being thrown in with the hutch) but have no idea.
Seeing some of the other posts, I realize my photos are probably severely lacking. Also, didn't weigh it and not even sure how I would.
All I know is that it is a big black bunny so anything you can tell me from there will be appreciated.
Thank You!


----------



## wishingstar (Feb 4, 2015)

There's an identification key at the top of the general rabbit questions forum thread that might help. Your rabbit looks almost identical to my rabbit Astro, but I'm not exactly sure what breed he is. A mini Rex, maybe?


----------



## Twithead (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you wishingstar! Didn't see the tool, just this forum. Based on that tool, my guess is a New Zealand. Mine is way too big to be a "mini" anything.


----------



## Azerane (Feb 5, 2015)

Certainly looks like a larger something, possibly new zealand or mix of.

Bit of a mean trick to pull selling the hutch then letting people know it comes with a rabbit. Least he's in good hands now


----------



## OntarioHollands (Feb 6, 2015)

Looks like a New Zealand to me


----------

